# Happy New Year - Rosh Hashanah



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2008)

To all my Jewish friends, Happy Rosh Hashanah!

Although I'm not Jewish, my pre-wife is and we just got done a big meal. Oh my do I love Matzah ball soup!

I hope things are better this year and you wake up with a smile every day!

shana tova umetukah!

שנה טובה


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2008)

l'shana tova to your pre-wife and all of my Hebrew homies.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 30, 2008)

Um Happy new Year , I say this because my friend just turned Jewish .none of his family are he just wanted to be jewish


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

Late, but still...

!שנה טובה

L'Shana Tova Umetukah!







(But, psst, nobody must know we are planning to take over this forum!)


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Noodle Soup (with matzo balls) has long been known as "Jewish Penicilin" due to its effects in clearing up a cold or flu, or just when you are in a bad mood.

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, happy New Year. I dont half miss my young girlfriend (in the platonic form) who was Jewish; she died of cancer, suddenly, at the age of 26!
That soup and ? balls sounds good, anybody got a recipe?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry AF...

Well, the matzah ball soup - I dunno whether it is a custom to eat it on Rosh Hashana, but in European Jewish communities, this is eaten traditionally on Passover.

And here's the recipe - Matzo (Matzah) Ball Soup - Recipe File - Cooking For Engineers


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

Here in America we eat it at Passover and about any other time. It is indeed "Jewish Penicillin". Good for what ails you. L'shana Tovah, Pisis.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, Pisis! That's a very comprehensive and clear recipe. I'm definitely going to try it and, if what they say is right (Jewih Pennicillin) maybe it might help this stupid arthritis, which is really bugging me at the moment.
Thanks again, Terry.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll hold my fingers crossed so the matzes will help your arthritis, Terry!
I think you can also get a ready-made matzo mixture (see the picture below), in England it won't be any problem.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2008)

Ohhhh, stay away from the boxed matza!!

My GF's mother makes the best. We fight over it every year. This year I got to keep the leftovers because we had the dinner at my house. Ohhh heaven!



> (But, psst, nobody must know we are planning to take over this forum!)


----------

